# طقس جمعة ختام الصوم.



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مارس 2010)

*طقس جمعة ختام الصوم.

وسميت بالأسم ده لأن بها ينتهي الصوم الأربعيني المقدس
وتجمع في طقسها بين طقس الأيام والأحاد في الصوم الكبير فيرفع بخور باكر بطريقة السبوت والأحاد
وتقرأ النبوات وتقال الطلبه مع المطانيه كما في أيام الصوم المقدس

+ تقال أرباع الناقوس الخاصة بالصوم ولا تقال الطلبة ولا تُعمل ميطانيات في باكر وتُقال الذكصولوجيات بطريقة طوبى للرحما على المساكين وكذلك مرد الإنجيل جى بين يوت.

+ لا تقال الهيتنيات ويقال مرد المزمور و الأسبسمس الآدام أو الواطس الخاصين بالصوم كما تقال قسمة الصوم المقدس ويقال مزمور التوزيع وجملته والمدائح ولحن "جى إف إسماروؤت" بطريقة الصوم كما يقال لحن "بي ماي رومي" فى الختام.


* طقس جمعة ختام الصوم :

+ طقس جمعة ختام الصوم يجمع بين طقوس الأيام والآحاد في الصوم الكبير.

+ التسبحة بنفس ترتيب آحاد الصوم المقدس مع قراءة الإبصاليات و طروحات الصوم.


* رفع بخور باكر:

كما في سبوت وآحاد الصوم مع ملاحظة قراءة النبوات كما تقال الطلبة مع الميطانيات.


* طقس القنديل:

يكون في الخورس الثاني بصلواته السبع، ويدهن الكاهن الحاضرين بزيت مسحة المرضى.


* طقس القداس:

يصلى المزامير إلى النوم (الستار فى الأديرة)، ويقال لحن "الليلويا جي افمفئى" ثم لحن "سوتيس" دمجا ثم "نيف سنتى".

+ أعياد العذراء مريم والدة الإله والملائكة والرسل والشهداء والقديسين لا تغير فصول هذين اليومين.

سر مسحة المرضى؟ ما هو وما هي أهميته؟
سر مسحه المرضى في الكتاب المقدس:

1. هذا السر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة وهو لشفاء من امراض النفس والجسد والروح بمغفرة الخطايا وأسسه الرب يسوع له المجد في العهد الجديد وهذا الزيت عباره عن زيت نقي ثم يصلي عليه الكاهن ويوضع فيهم سبع فتائل من القطن ويصلي عليهم سبع صلوات مرتبه منذ عهد الرسل ومتفق عليها من جميع الكنائس الرسوليه ويوقدون سبع فتائل رمز لكمال حلول مواهب الروح القدس لشفاء المريض بأسم الرب يسوع و صلاة الأيمان تشفي المريض.

2. أوصي الرب يسوع له المجد لتلاميذه لاتمام هذا السر عند ارسالهم للكرازة قائلا "واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله" (لو10: 9). "واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم" (مر6 : 13) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وحتى السامري الصالح حينما كان يقدم يد العون والخدمه للإنسان المسافر الذي خرج عليه اللصوص". فتقدم وضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا واركبه على دابته واتى به الى فندق واعتنى به (لو 10 : 34). هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

3. حث القديس يعقوب الرسول المؤمنين بان يدعوا القسوس وشيوخ الكنيسه عند مرض احد منهم "أمريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب وصلاة الايمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمه وان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع5: 14و15).

4. أما عن الوصيه لشفاء المرضي فهناك الكثير من الشواهد علي ذلك فعند ارسالهم للكرازه اوصاهم الرب بشفاء المرضي "ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم سلطانا على ارواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف" (لو9: 1). و"يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون" (مر16: 18). "واقام اثني عشر ليكونوا معه وليرسلهم ليكرزوا ويكون لهم سلطان على شفاء الامراض واخراج الشياطين" (مر3: 15) .

ربنا يمد ايده بالشفا لكل المرضى*​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

تماااااام جداً وأحب ان أضيف الي موضوعك 



*سميت بذلك لان بها ينتهى الصوم  الأربعينى المقدس
 طقسها :-* *
 تجمع بين طقس الآيام والآحاد فى الصوم  الكبير فيرفع بخور باكر بطريقة السبوت والآحاد فى الصوم مع ملاحظة أن تقرأ  النبوات وتقال الطلبة مع المطانية كما فى أيام الصوم المقدس .* *

 طقس  القنديل العام – سر مسحة المرضى* *
 سر مسحة المرضى هو سر مقدس به يمسح الكاهن  المريض وقد اسسه الرب بنفسه ، اشفوا مرضى ( مت 10: 8) ودهنوا بزيت مرضى  كثيرين فشفوهم* *
 ( مر 6: 13)* *
 اذاً هذا السر يمارس على المرضى فقط  فلماذا تمارسه الكنيسة فى جمعة ختام الصوم ؟* *

 لأن من نتائج هذا السر* *
 +  شفاء الأمراض الجسدية والروحية* *

 + فمن المعروف أن كل الأسرار يجب أن  تتم فى الكنيسة ولما كان سر مسحة المرضى يستثنى من هذه القاعدة لأن المريض  لا يقوى على الحضور إلى الكنيسة وبالتالى فإنه يطلب ممارسة هذا السر له فى  البيت.* *
 + لذلك قررت الكنيسة أن يعمل هذا السر فى يوم جمعة ختام الصوم  الكبير لتعمله مثل القداس ( قنديل عام ) لشفاء المؤمنين مما يكون قد اصابهم  من ضعف فى الجسد بسبب الصوم الذى كانوا يصومونه انقطاعياً حتى غروب الشمس  خلال فترة الصوم الكبير ، هذا من الناحية الجسدية ، اما من الناحية الروحية  وان كان فعل خطية تغفر له ، لأن التقدم بسر يجب أن يعترف أولاً بالخطايا  وتقديم توبة عنها ( ممارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف ) .* *

 + والسر له عدة  اسماء منها* *

 1- مسحة المرضى* *

 2- الزيت المقدس* *

 3-  القنديل .* *

 + وكلمة قنديل نسبة إلى فتيل القطن الأبيض المغموس فى  الزيت .* *
 المريض وكل الحاضرين ،وان يقبل الكاهن اعترافه اولاً كما فعل  السيد المسيح عندما شفى المخلع ( مر 2: 5)ولكى لا يتكبر ، بل عندما يكون  كهنه كثيرين لا يعرف من بسببه تم الشفاء وأن كان الشفاء يتم بقوة السر ،  فيدع قسوس الكنيسة .. وليس قس .* *

 وتوفر 7 فتائل لان عدد 7 أشارة الى  كمال مواهب الروح القدس فى الكنيسة ( اش 61:1-3 )* *

 1ـ يجب أن يكون  الكاهن صائما ومستعدا لأتمام السر* *

 2- يصليه 7 كهنه أو أقل أن لم  يوجد حتى لا تنسب قوة الشفاء لشخص واحد* *

 3- يصلى على زيت نقى ( زيت  زيتون) لان الزيت رمز للفرح والنور واستنارة القلب لان الزيت المستخدم  كدواء كما استخدمه السامرى الصالح ( لو 120 : 30- 34 )* *

 4-والفتائل  تكون من القطن الناصع البياض كمثال قلب المؤمن الطاهر فى الحياة العملية .* *
 -  وايضا الفتيل يشير الى جهاد الانسان .* *

 - والزيت يشير الى عمل ونعمة  الروح القدس .* *

 - فالفتيل بمفرده يحترق ويدخن ولا يعطى ضوء مستمراً  بدون الزيت .- وهكذا الانسان لا يستفيد شيئاً بدون معونة ونعمة الروح القدس  .* *

 -والزيت بمفرده كيف يعطى الضوء بدون فتيل يحمله .* *

 - هكذا  لا تظهر مواهب الروح القدس وعمله الا فى المستعدين المجاهدين السهرانيين  الذين يزينون مصابيحهم بالزيت وهم سهرانيين كالعذارى الحكيمات* *

 فيشتمها  كرائحة بخور ذكية ( رو 8 : 3-4 ).* *

 أشارة الى أن مصدر الاسرار هو  المسيح نور العالم .* *
 ليتمتع بمواهب الروح القدس* *
 - ولا يستخدم الزيت  المتبقى فى أى غرض آخر لانه أصبح مقدس .* *

 - وأستخدام هذا السر فقد لا  يشفى المريض و يكون عدم الشفاء ناتج عن* *

 * سماح الله لنا لتاديبنا(  عد 12 : 14 ),* *

 * عدم ايماننا( مت 17 : 15-21 ),* *

 * عدم  استحقاقنا لنعمة السر( ار 3 : 2 )* 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> تماااااام جداً وأحب ان أضيف الي موضوعك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* ميرررررررررررسي كتير علي الاضافة*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2010)

*

شكرا جدا ليكم


كل سنه وانتم طيبين


​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا ليكم*​
> 
> *كل سنه وانتم طيبين*​


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------

